# First time turkey hunting



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

So here's the deal..

I have out bait piles for deer (corn etc.). There are a ton of turkeys in the woods behind the house and they come into the corn piles every once in a while. 

I know that I can't hunt the turkeys over the bait...how far away is good enough?

That being said, do they respond to calls in the fall? if not...whats the procedure?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your in a sticky situation, as how far is "far enough" is a judgement call. Honestly, if you want to hunt turkeys, I'd quit baiting all together. It could get you in hot water if someone wanted to make a big deal about it. Fall turkey hunting is entirely different than spring hunting. It usually involves locationg the flock, breaking up the flock, waiting, then trying to call birds back to the break up point using yelps nad kee-kee calls. It's also possible to pattern a flock and set up an ambush, or stalk.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I reccomend finding where they are roosting and hunting in the path of them going to the roost in the evenings. They are usually more vocal the closer it gets to fly up time, so you definitely should call some if you are within 100 yards of the roost trees. 

This has worked for me. But I usually hunt mostly evenings.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Never hunted them in the Fall but is it all day, or done by noon like in the Spring??


----------

